# yield of my lil clone



## old blue (Sep 17, 2008)

Just harvested my lil clone plant that only got to 16" high with barely any side branching. I cut her after 52 days in flower, with all her trichs being cloudy for the last week. After i trimmed her down to dry, surprisingly her cut and trimmed buds weighed 181 grams! I only expected to get about 28 out of her, being so tiny. At that weight, what kind of dried and cured yield can i expect? She has SOLID buds completely down her stalk and side branches.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 17, 2008)

whats the strain? and u got any pics of the grow/ bud? i would love to see some  and congrats man


----------



## old blue (Sep 17, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> whats the strain? and u got any pics of the grow/ bud? i would love to see some  and congrats man



I'm not sure what strain she is. I had 4 different clones(blueberry, trainwreck, strawberry cough and purple) that weren't labeled, and 3 didn't make it. But she's turned kinda purplish the last week or so. Here's a link to what she looked like before i chopped her. She was just a lil bigger than in the pics at the bottom of that link.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29794


----------



## old blue (Sep 17, 2008)

Here she is all trimmed and hanging to dry. There are 18-20 buds ranging from 1 1/2"-5" and are very dense. I didn't know how much of the small leaves to trim off, so i trimmed off any leaves that weren't covered in trichs. They smell extremely strong and almost like kerosene.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice


----------



## old blue (Sep 17, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Nice



Thanks, JBonez. This lil plant was stressed beyond belief too. I don't know how she even survived, let alone produced good potent bud without herming! So, on average, for buds like these, what percentage do u typically lose between wet and dry weights?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> Here she is all trimmed and hanging to dry. There are 18-20 buds ranging from 1 1/2"-5" and are very dense. I didn't know how much of the small leaves to trim off, so i trimmed off any leaves that weren't covered in trichs. They smell extremely strong and almost like kerosene.



I would remove absolutely ALL leaf material that you can.  The leaves with the trichs are good for making hash, but IMO they are really nasty to smoke.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 17, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> Thanks, JBonez. This lil plant was stressed beyond belief too. I don't know how she even survived, let alone produced good potent bud without herming! So, on average, for buds like these, what percentage do u typically lose between wet and dry weights?


 
Well, as much as i would like to help with that question, i must leave that to someone with more experience, ive got my first grow just starting, 10 white lady, 10 ww with a 1000w mh/hps setup and ventilation in an entire room of my home. i wont really know dry/wet weight until my first harvest, but i would venture to say you shouldnt lose more than 30% of the total weight, but i dont know for sure, sorry, nice buds tho, i doubt many people are seeing average yields for one plant like you got, keep it up!


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 17, 2008)

they lose 60-70% of there weight after drying properly


----------



## old blue (Sep 17, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would remove absolutely ALL leaf material that you can.  The leaves with the trichs are good for making hash, but IMO they are really nasty to smoke.



Ok, sad update. :cry:  I did as u said and removed ALL leaf material and reweighed. I don't have 181gr wet anymore. I have 113gr. That kinda sucks. but hopefully i'll get around 2ozs dry from that. They already dried for 24hrs, so hopefully they already dried some and won't loose a ton more.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 17, 2008)

They look delictable!!!! 3 or 4 more weeks and I can do the happy harvest dance.:banana: :yay:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> Ok, sad update. :cry:  I did as u said and removed ALL leaf material and reweighed. I don't have 181gr wet anymore. I have 113gr. That kinda sucks. but hopefully i'll get around 2ozs dry from that. They already dried for 24hrs, so hopefully they already dried some and won't loose a ton more.



It will smoke sooooo much smoother and sweeter with all the leaf material removed.  And it isn't like it is a loss--this is what hash and other cannabis yummies are made of.

Your buds look wonderful!  Whatever weight they end up, I'm sure that you're going to have some terrific smoke.


----------



## old blue (Sep 22, 2008)

All dry. The final yield was only 38grs after all stem was removed. But the quality is up to par with extremely high grade. I'm pleasantly surprised my first grow went so well.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 22, 2008)

good grow and smoke agrinnin


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice little harvest you have there my friend.  Good job*


----------

